# 2019 Pan American Games



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

I want something like Lima, Bogotá, La Paz, Caracas..


----------



## Pepe potamo (Nov 23, 2010)

Possible bids

Lima, Peru[1][2]
Lima bid for the 2015 Pan American Games and finished a distant runner up to Toronto.
Puerto Rico
Puerto Rico is interested in bidding for the 2019 Games.[3] Puerto Rico previosuly hosted the 1979 Pan American Games in its capital city of San Juan.
Medellín, Colombia [4]
Buenos Aires, Argentina [5]

From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Pan_American_Games

I like Buenos Aires


----------



## Arthurlp10 (Mar 7, 2010)

2015 - Lima
2019 - Toronto
2023 - Buenos Aires
2027 - New York
2031 - Porto Alegre
2035 - Ciudad de Mexico
2039 - Santiago
2043 - Los Angeles
2047 - Brasilia
2051 - San Jose
2055 - Bogotá
2059 - São Paulo
2063 - Austin
...
:lol::lol::lol:
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## remometropolitano (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I hope that Santiago, Chile will organize the 2019 Panamerican Games.

Our Rowing and Canoe Venue could be seen in this webpage:
www.remometropolitano.cl


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

Lima


----------



## Vicman (May 28, 2007)

Arthurlp10 said:


> 2015 - Lima
> 2019 - Toronto
> 2023 - Buenos Aires
> 2027 - New York
> ...


Why not?

15 - Toronto
19 - San Jose
23 - Lima
27 - Nassau
31 - Santiago
35 - New York
39 - San Salvador
43 - Montevideo
47 - Monterrey
51 - Bogotá
55 - Kingston
59 - Tegucigalpa
63 - Los Angeles
67 - La Paz
71 - Puebla
75 - Port Spain / Puerto España
79 - Guatemala city
83 - Asuncion
87 - Montreal
91 - Managua
95 - Puerto Principe
99 - Quito

:nuts: Wow too many cities. The Panamerican Games should be alternated by zones in ALL THE AMERICAN CONTINENT, I mean Caribbean Islands, North America, South America and Central America respectively.


----------



## eljohnson15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mayagüez, Puerto Rico

Mayagüez, Puerto Rico, succesfully hosted the 2010 Central American and Caribbean Games and is now considering a bid for the 2019 Pan Am games.


----------



## JR Nazareth (Sep 1, 2009)

BELO HORIZONTE 2019


----------



## JR Nazareth (Sep 1, 2009)

JR Nazareth said:


> BELO HORIZONTE 2019


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

After 2 North American cities, I can't see a 3rd. 

So the possible bids until now are:

City, Country (number of times the country held the games)

Lima, Peru (0)
Mayagüez, Puerto Rico (1)
Medellín, Colombia (1)
Buenos Aires, Argentina (2)
Santiago, Chile (0)
Montivedeo, Uruguay (0)

Peru and Chile are important countries what didn't have the games yet. Uruguay is a great country, but not so populous. Medellín had a great South American Games, it's a strong bid too. Buenos Aires is a great city, but I don't think they will have a 2nd Panamerican Games and 3rd in Argentina before other important cities as Santiago and Lima have their 1st. Puerto Rico, I guess their chances are very low.


----------



## paranaforever (Jan 13, 2011)

2019 - Cidade de Panamá
2023 - Brasília
2027 - Seattle
2031 - Montreal
2035 - Santiado (Chile)
2039 - Curitiba (Brasil) 
2043 - São José (Costa Rica)
2047 - New York
2051 - Montevidéu
2055 - Rio de Janeiro
2059 - Cidade do México
2063 - Vancouver

ODEIO CIDADES E PAÍSES POBRES DA AMÉRICA CENTRAL E SUL, ESCOLHI CIDADES MAIS DESENVOLVIDAS E HUMANAS.


----------



## Euskal (Aug 21, 2007)

paranaforever said:


> 2019 - Cidade de Panamá
> 2023 - Brasília
> 2027 - Seattle
> 2031 - Montreal
> ...


STFU


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

2019 - Santiago
2023- Montevideo


----------



## Elwin135 (Oct 15, 2011)

2019-Lima
2023-New Orleans


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I wish the 2011 Pan Ams were televised here.


----------



## JuanCA.- (Oct 4, 2011)

Buenos Aires is not a candidate, possibly Rosario if


----------



## bruninhodb (Mar 24, 2007)

no Brasil daria preferencia a cidades de médio porte, excluindo as consagradas Rio de Janeiro e São Paulo. Colocaria mais para Salvador, Recife.. Vitória pra expandir a infra-estrutura destas cidades.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

2019 Panama city,Lima,Santiago


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

2019 Panama City! that would be amazing.


----------



## salsero2$ (Sep 9, 2011)

What about Puerto Rico. Is it capable to host a Panamerican Games.

Im actually doing a Movement for the City of Mayaguez which hosted the 2010 Central American and Caribbean Games to improve its quality of life.

I joined SSC to talk to the Puerto Rico Forum of Skyscraper City but I saw many innadecuate comments and I left .

But I would love to see the city of Mayaguez be the host city for the 2019 or 2023 Panamerican Games.


----------



## salsero2$ (Sep 9, 2011)

Dan Caumo said:


> After 2 North American cities, I can't see a 3rd.
> 
> So the possible bids until now are:
> 
> ...


Why Puerto Rico chances are low,Puerto Rico is a wonderfull country.


----------



## Pepe potamo (Nov 23, 2010)

salsero2$ said:


> Why Puerto Rico chances are low,Puerto Rico is a wonderfull country.


because of the rotation policy, its time for south america.


----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile (Dec 8, 2011)

I think Santiago de Chile has many possibilities. It is a serious candidate with very good road infrastructure, transport and hotels. 2014 South American Games will provide the city with very good sports facilities.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mB7UpI_ZXs


----------



## Pepe potamo (Nov 23, 2010)

Jorge Stgo-Chile said:


> I think Santiago de Chile has many possibilities. It is a serious candidate with very good road infrastructure, transport and hotels. 2014 South American Games will provide the city with very good sports facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, and Chile has not hosted a pan american games yet, so I think Santiago deserves it.


----------



## Pepe potamo (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=s6Xij3k8bhE

Spot for Rosario 2019
http://www.rosario2019.com/


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

Eu torço muito para que seja na América do SUL! I hope it is in South America!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to be in South America.
*Belém, Brazil

Brasilia, Brazil

Santos, Brazil

Belo Horizonte, Brazil

Santiago, Chile

Medellin, Colombia

Lima, Peru*


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

Brasilia,Brazil

Quito,Ecuador

Lima,Peru

Viña del mar,Chile

or Miami,USA


----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile (Dec 8, 2011)

Borrado


----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile (Dec 8, 2011)

The race begins Santiago 2019

It's official!

Santiago de Chile has bid to house the 2019 Pan American
Drawing on the resources that will be used to house the Odesur 2014, the Government decided to take the plunge and compete for hosting the Games hemisphere, with an investment of about U.S. $ 500 million.

The idea came shortly after the ratification to Chile to host the 2014 South American Games. Considering the investment, close to 50 million dollars to build new facilities, Santiago was able to dream of a Pan American Games, which would be the biggest sporting event held in the country after the World Cup in 1962.

"President Piñera asked us to study the possibility of these Games. We did the studies and the President decided to submit the bid to host the 2019 Pan American," says Gabriel Ruiz-Tagle, undersecretary of Sports.

The head of the IND travels to Mexico on Monday, accompanied by Chairman of the COCH, Neven Ilic, the meeting of the Pan American Sports Organization (PASO) to present the formal commitment of the Chilean Government.

The idea is to start from the premise that leave the Odesur 2014 and, from there, build new facilities and expand to be built for the South American event. The investment-sum contributions to high performance and infrastructure for the Pan-Odesur and is estimated at a figure close to $ 500 million.

"We understand that a Pan American sport generates more volume, more public and the demands of PASO are higher. If we invest about 26 billion just in infrastructure for the South American Games, if we host the Pan American will be three times that number more, "he adds Ruiz-Tagle.

- How many new facilities be built? "We have no definitive study, but we envision the need for five or six major new facilities."

-Nominations are expected to Rosario, Bogota, Lima and perhaps ..."It is logical that there is competition, so we have to show the effort that is being done, we are gaining experience with the organization of the South American Games, and expense in preparing our athletes to reach 30 million annually for high performance, "the director of the IND.

So vie for Odesur
The last South American Games in Medellin, received just over 3,500 athletes from 15 countries (twelve of South America plus Aruba, Netherlands Antilles and Panama). In total, 42 were performed in 31 sports disciplines.

The competition, staged in eight sub-offices, spread over 14 days. In total, 1,551 medals were awarded throughout the event.

Although Colombia designed a villa for residence of athletes, not a requirement of the organization. In fact, in 2014, Santiago hotel capacity will use the capital to house the nearly five thousand people who come to the country.

Sports like athletics, tennis, football and basketball are played only in lower grades. In fact, football is played in sub 15 for men, the remaining figures much of South America.

Twelve thousand tourists took a clean sweep almost 70% of hotel capacity in Medellin during the 2010 Games. Half of them came from abroad, while the rest belonged to other regions of Colombia.

This live the Pan
Six thousand athletes from 42 countries competed in the recent Pan American Games Guadalajara 2011. Involving all the nations of the continent, including powers like U.S., Canada and Cuba, not competing in Odesur.

Lasted 17 days the last Pan, divided into seven sub-offices. We used about 35% more enclosures for Odesur Medellin, considering that they played 36 sports and nearly 1,200 medals were handed out.

Building a Village to house athletes is a requirement of PASO. In general, the governments of each country sold, individually, the houses of the village and recover much of the investment, while increasing the amount of housing for the masses.

Most sports, except football, are senior level, allowing figures athletics, basketball and tennis world to attend the Games.

Half a million people came to Guadalajara Jalisco 2011, 40% more than usual in the summer Aztec.

Lima and Rosario are the strongest rivals
Lima while you dream about organizing Pan American Games. For the edition 2015, the Peruvian Olympic Committee submitted its bid, who lost in first round against Toronto (had 11 of 51 votes). At that moment he announced his intention to repeat his offer for 2019.

Therefore, already has contacts with voters PASO, so part with an advantage to neutralize Chile making its formal presentation and the government commitment, several months before the deadline.

Another city that has task ahead is Rosario, who won the internal struggle against San Luis and La Plata to represent Argentina. The trasandinos already have a project, clearly has not been presented.

"We have until April 13 for submission of the nomination dossier which we detail security information, communication, health and connectivity," said a while Rolando del Lago, Sports Secretary Rosario.

The city already has to an "ambassador": Lionel Messi, visible face of the nomination.
The third letter, which bears South American advantage after two editions in North America: Guadalajara and Toronto are Bogota, although Colombia is committed to shelter the Youth Olympic Games, which if ratified, would change the priority of the central government.

With fewer chances appear Montevideo and Mayaguez (Puerto Rico) for a decision to be taken in the middle of next year.

That's two resignations Chile to Panama: 1975 and 1987
In 1973, the newly assumed military junta decided to drop the economic floor of the Pan American organization that Chile had been awarded to receive in 1975, so the local Olympic Committee had to decline to host.

Until 1987 would another option, but again failed due to conflicts between the former DIGEDER and Coch, who in 1983 sent a letter to PASO refraining from harboring these Games.

They would not be the only hot flashes in this area. In 1998, the lack of resources forced the COCH to give Pacific Games, which was to shelter the following year. The same reason he withdraw the nomination at the 2003 Pan American, which had not yet been awarded, though.

The list closes with the option that the government of President Ricardo Lagos dismissed in 2002 when La Paz lost the seat of the Odesur and Chile declined to take place, although it was offered to avoid a diplomatic row


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

2019 - Santiago
2023 - Montevideo 
2027 - Montréal
2031 - Panamá City
2035 - Brasília
2039 - San Francisco


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

*Lima has better and bigger stadiums than Santiago.*


----------



## S.T.Y AP (Jan 7, 2009)

2019 - Buenos Aires, Dallas, Santiago maybe!


----------



## Fenix94 (Jul 13, 2010)

Xtremizta said:


> *Lima has better and bigger stadiums than Santiago.*


that means NOTHING, the important thing is the proyect, 7 years still left to be by 2019, pretty much time to build stadiums and hotels


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

Fenix94 said:


> that means NOTHING, the important thing is the proyect, 7 years still left to be by 2019, pretty much time to build stadiums and hotels


True, but still Lima has better and bigger stadiums :cheers:


----------



## GuilhermeF (Jun 26, 2008)

Xtremizta said:


> True, but still Lima has better and bigger stadiums :cheers:


Peru is a poor country, Chile is not :cheers:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Xtremizta said:


> *Lima has better and bigger stadiums than Santiago.*


Odd, I thought Santiago'sEstadio Nacional Julio Martínez Prádanos currently sits an odd 46,000 and is being expanded to 70,000, whilst Lima's 6 track hno: stadium seats 50,000.


----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile (Dec 8, 2011)

The National Olympic Committee and the Government of Chile Santiago, officially postulated to organize the Games.

On Tuesday March 7, 2019 is the beginning of a long road to Santiago in search of the headquarters. We hope to do well in the contest. Not be easy. They are difficult opponents to beat.

CNN says:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI8iG...877&lf=mh_lolz


----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile (Dec 8, 2011)

^^

CNN Chile says:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI8iGBQluq0&feature=BFa&list=HL1331138877&lf=mh_lolz


----------



## MEvO6 (Aug 19, 2011)

Puerto Rico is a good place to enjoy and for Panamericans Games. Also Puerto Rico previosuly hosted the 1979 Pan American Games in its capital city of San Juan. Is a very cosmopolitan and modern city....


----------



## machii (Sep 2, 2010)

*Rosario 2019 candidate city*










Geographic location

Rosario is located in the province of Santa Fe, 300 miles from Buenos Aires, capital of Argentina. It has a population of over 1,000,000 inhabitants, making it the second largest city in the country.

It has an area of 17,800 ha and lies on the banks of the Parana River, a hallmark of the city, which has made him the most attractive natural and cultural landscape, making it a cornerstone of connectivity, tourist attraction, leisure, public space and place to practice many sporting activities.

Rosario has exceptional conditions that make a city with a high quality of life: its low relative rates of environmental pollution, its extensive coastline, natural resources, parks, promenades and public spaces equipped and multifunctional dimension of human scale and intermediate allow the development of activities in a privileged physical environment.

Infrastructure

It has a valuable public infrastructure for the promotion and sports, public pools formed by 9, 14 sports centers and 60 flats properties that are enjoyed by over 150,000 residents.

This is coupled with a large range of sports through 360 clubs in the city and over 50 institutions directly linked to the federated sports (associations and federations, civil society organizations and sporting organizations). This comprehensive framework is used by 52,300 sports local sports federation.

In this sport support from the municipal government also added the creation of spaces of movement: places where sports activities are aimed at children, adolescents, young and older adults. Basketball, volleyball, soccer, handball and recreational activities are scheduled in different institutions located in the neighborhoods of the city in order to promote ownership of public spaces and strengthen the bonds of solidarity neighborhood. The clubs participating in the project area are also legal and administrative advice. There are currently over 50 such spaces, distributed in 6 districts of the city.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

GuilhermeF said:


> Peru is a poor country, Chile is not :cheers:


*oh is it?, if so then why does your national stadium still has wood seats?
plus, in Peru people go more to the stadiums than in chile and its mini stadiums (10k-15k)
... yeah right, the National Stadium has 6 racks, but the San Marcos Stadium (60.000) doesn't, it has 8* :troll: 


*Good luck anyway. And good luck to Rosario, beautiful City  *


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Xtremizta said:


> *oh is it?, if so then why does your national stadium still has wood seats?
> plus, in Peru people go more to the stadiums than in chile and its mini stadiums (10k-15k)
> ... yeah right, the National Stadium has 6 racks, but the San Marcos Stadium (60.000) doesn't, it has 8* :troll:
> 
> ...


Didn't Santiago hosted a junior athletics championships in the early 2000's which required it to have all individual seats? It lowered the capacity to 47,000, but they're now expanding it to 70,000.

Also the 6 lane track is mere pointless. You can't host international meets and for a Pan American Games you'll need to build a new venue anyways.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

The national stadium doesn't have wood seats :S

This year will start the construction of "parque de la ciudadania", that will change the surroundings of national stadium and will consolidate the olimpic cluster of ñuñoa.


----------



## Pepe potamo (Nov 23, 2010)

Messi da su apoyo para que Rosario acoja los Panamericanos de 2019

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iSwwA2bx0U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## chriscar25 (Feb 24, 2010)

*LIMA 2019 - ES UN HECHO!!*


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Rosario lost to become national bid to San Luis in Argentina


----------



## ejdeFalcon (Mar 15, 2012)

CARACAS NO APARECE


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*CHILE*


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicaragua for 2019


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well seeing as how yesterday was the official deadline to submit a bid for the games, it looks like only three cities showed interest in hosting the games.

Santiago, Chile

San Luis, Argentina

Bogota, Columbia

Who's likely going to win?~


----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile (Dec 8, 2011)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> Well seeing as how yesterday was the official deadline to submit a bid for the games, it looks like only three cities showed interest in hosting the games.
> 
> Santiago, Chile
> 
> ...


Amigo, el plazo oficial de inscripción vence el 31 de Enero de 2013. Aún es posible que se incorpore la candidatura de otras ciudades. Hay rumores que San Juan (Puerto Rico), San Salvador (El Salvador), Lima (Perú), Caracas (Venezuela) y Miami (Estados Unidos) podrían aparecer al finalizar el plazo.

Saludos desde Santiago de Chile.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Applicant Cities are Santiago de Chile, Lima Peru, Puerto Ordaz (Ciudad Bolivar) Venezuela and La Punta Argentina. We could create a poll!


----------



## Willygto2 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Definitely Santiago or Lima.*


----------



## Pepe potamo (Nov 23, 2010)

As an argentinean I admit I would like to see my country hosting a panamerican game, but La Punta is nearly a hamlet and to choose over Rosario was just ridiculous. Now I think Santiago will host the games, and they diserve to get them: its a beautiful city, and its a shame that Chile has never hosted a game before so now its time.


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

Santiago for sure


----------



## Luis_Jose (Jan 28, 2007)

After first oficial meeting of Pan American Sport Organization, the candidacy of Venezuela spring up as the first favorite, for to make Pan American Game 2019 in Ciudad Bolivar. The City venezuelan promise to make the best Pan American Game of history.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ this is not true...


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Vicman said:


> Why not?
> 
> 15 - Toronto
> 19 - San Jose
> ...


Why not?
Central Americans Managua, San Salvador, Guatemala City, Tegucigalpa and San Jose all hosting the games but no Brazilian cities hosting until 2099???
Sorry, but you'd better wake up man! :lol:


----------



## luanvitorcosta (Oct 26, 2012)

abrandao said:


> Why not?
> Central Americans Managua, San Salvador, Guatemala City, Tegucigalpa and San Jose all hosting the games but no Brazilian cities hosting until 2099???
> Sorry, but you'd better wake up man! :lol:


will Brazil leave the american continent? hahahaha


----------

